# Avis sur une config hackintosh



## fgz137 (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum ,j'ai un Imac depuis maintenant 2 ans ,malheureusement sa config est un peu dépassée aujourd'hui et ne répond plus vraiment à mes besoins.Haïssant windows et n'ayant pas les moyens de me payer un mac Pro ou un Imac au top (2400 quand même..)j'ai donc opter pour me construire un hackintosh au top. Cependant avant de casser ma tirelire (1500 le hacki ) j'aimerai savoir si la configuration que j'ai opté est valide.
Je sais ça fait un peu boulet pour un premier post  mais je prefere avoir plusieurs avis avant de me lancer dans l'aventure.

voici donc la config en question :

Processeur : Intel Core i7 950
Carte mère : Asus Rampage III Extreme*
Mémoire : G.Skill Kit Extreme3 3 x 4 Go PC12800 Ripjaws CAS 9
Carte graphique :  3D Radeon HD 5870 1Go Overclocked Edition
Boitier : Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
Alimentation : Corsair TX - 750W
Disque dur : Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 S-ATA - 500 Go - 16 Mo
Graveur : Asus DRW-24B3ST - noir


Je me suis inspiré d'une config de hackintosh qu'un site propose à la vente.

Pour être honnête :

1-j'ai un doute sur la carte mère ,La rampage II extreme était totalement compatible hackintosh mais pour ce qui est de la III je suis vraiment pas sur ..
2-En ce qui concerne la compatibilité du lecteur cd j'avoue que c'est le flou le plus total...sont-ils tous compatible? Sata obligatoire je suppose?
3-Est ce que la marque de la ram a une importance pour un hackintosh,ou est ce qu'une ram juste compatible avec la carte mère suffit?
4-Est ce qu'une bonne config hackintosh permet l'installation de l'os à partir du dvd original sans avoir a bidouiller le bios ou autre?

Si quelqu'un peut me donner un avis la dessus ce serai vraiment top (j'aime bien ce mot  )
Merci j'attend vos réponse avec impatience et donnera bien évidemment un retour sur le forum en cas d'achat et de succès^^


----------



## Poshti (26 Novembre 2010)

salut
te prend pas la tete
regarde le dernier tuto de lifehacker
et va trainer sur tonymac x86
tu verra c est assez facile ;-)


----------



## pepes003 (27 Novembre 2010)

fgz137 a dit:


> 1-j'ai un doute sur la carte mère ,La rampage II extreme était totalement compatible hackintosh mais pour ce qui est de la III je suis vraiment pas sur ..
> 2-En ce qui concerne la compatibilité du lecteur cd j'avoue que c'est le flou le plus total...sont-ils tous compatible? Sata obligatoire je suppose?
> 3-Est ce que la marque de la ram a une importance pour un hackintosh,ou est ce qu'une ram juste compatible avec la carte mère suffit?
> 4-Est ce qu'une bonne config hackintosh permet l'installation de l'os à partir du dvd original sans avoir a bidouiller le bios ou autre?



1) 100% compatible, mais trouves-toi un DSDT déjà fait
2) SATA obligatoire oui, c'est la seule restriction
3) Juste compatible avec ta carte mère
4) Non, iBoot (ou autre) obligatoire à l'instal. Ensuite un coup de Chameleon pour dual boot.



Ensuite, avis perso : 

- Carte mère surdimensionnée, une Gigabyte P55A UD4 suffit amplement et est 100% compatible avec DSDT dispo un peu partout
- Processeur, prendre un i7 870 + Noctua en aircooling
- Pour le stockage, je prendre un SSD Vertex2 90/120Go en primary (pour l'OS) et un HDD Samsung F3 SpinPoint 1To pour les données (avec les économies obtenues en changeant la CM et proc')


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (27 Novembre 2010)

Les gigabytes sont les plus utilisées dans la communauté hackintosh, ce qui te permettra de trouver des infos hyper facilement.
Après pour le choix des modèles de CM, tout dépend de tes besoins (port firewire ou pas, slot PCI ou PCI-E, nombre de ports USB, etc).
Avec une carte mère comme celle qui t'a été proposée ci-dessus, tu auras au maximum 16 Go de ram au lieu de 24, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal.
Pour la carte graphique, les Nvidia fonctionnent sans souci, souvent lorsqu'il y a un pépin, c'est avec les ATI.
Mais celle-ci est compatible.

Pour le clavier, celui d'Apple en alu est ce qu'il y a de mieux.
Pour la souris, n'importe quelle souris usb PC fonctionnera.

1500 Euros c'est un hack hyper équipé. 
Est-ce que tu as pensé à un HD interne supplémentaire pour TimeMachine ?

A+


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2010)

C'est la question que je me suis posé et à laquelle une réponse est donnée sur *un certain site* dont voici la teneur : 

"DSDT de l'anglais *Differentiated System Description Table*  sont une série de tables qui fournissent diverses informations sur la  configuration des dispositifs distincts au système d'exploitation, dans  lesquelles sont définies par exemple, le type de chipset son, les  sorties vidéo, les capacités d'hibernation, redémarrage, extinction,  suspension d'activité, nombre de processeurs, etc.
Tout ceci doit suivre les directives du standard *ACPI* mais, comme nous le verrons plus tard dans ce guide,  ces tables ne sont pas toujours écrites de *manière correcte* et cela peut causer *divers problèmes*

*Mackerintel* a implémenté la possibilité pour le bootloader Chameleon de lire un *DSDT modifié*. Basiquement, cela permet le pré-chargement à travers du bootloader d'un DSDT modifié/amélioré. En pratique il s'agit *d'extraire le DSDT*, de l'éditer et de le modifier pour essayer de *créer un système le plus compatible possible* ..."

Et oui je dormirai moins bête cette nuit. Good night à tous :bebe:


----------

